# IMAGINE IF YOU WILL , EVACUATING FLORIDA WITH " ELECTRIC CARS" !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Or even clearing debris,to open roads for emergency vehicles,with electric chainsaws.
When it will take MONTHS to rebuild the Grid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

How many Tens of Thousands or Hundreds of Thousands would have DIED !?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Recipe for Mass Death.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Imagine trying to Evacuate a wildfire
An Earthquake !
A Tornado !

A Tidal Wave . . . After the earthquake severs ALL POWER CABLES !

DEATHS COULD BECOME MILLIONS IN CALIFORNIA !


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

But it’s ok the liberals will save us.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> But it’s ok the liberals will save us.


They can't even prevent street crapping in San Francisco !

California wants to put homeless degenerate drug addled people in Empty Hotel Rooms !

They will crap in the Halls !

Bed bugs will burrow into the walls.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

You forgot to mention what happens to a ruptured 1,000+ pound lithium ion battery that makes contact with water. BOOM! That's B-O-O-M as in bomb BOOM.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

colamacy said:


> You forgot to mention what happens to a ruptured 1,000+ pound lithium ion battery that makes contact with water. BOOM! That's B-O-O-M as in bomb BOOM.


No, it's OK. They're waterproof.

Just not saltwaterproof. 

They needed to develop new weapons tech anyways.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Seriously dude? This is Florida.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Seriously dude? This is Florida.
> 
> View attachment 679433


Going to have to make it a double trailer. Need a fuel tank and beer for when the battery is recharging.

Only now is the strategy complete.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

But think about your bragging rights of being “green” while claiming “zero emissions“ and just ignoring the fact the electric was generated from coal power plants. It’s not about reality, it’s about the feels!

That being said…I’m a fan of EV tech and Teslas in particular. As usual the govt got involved now it’s a mess.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> You forgot to mention what happens to a ruptured 1,000+ pound lithium ion battery that makes contact with water. BOOM! That's B-O-O-M as in bomb BOOM.


This explains my failure in chemistry class… those poor ceiling tiles, they never had a chance… lol


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rampage said:


> But think about your bragging rights of being “green” while claiming “zero emissions“ and just ignoring the fact the electric was generated from coal power plants. It’s not about reality, it’s about the feels!
> 
> That being said…I’m a fan of EV tech and Teslas in particular. As usual the govt got involved now it’s a mess.


That's the whole problem. It takes 5+ years of electric savings to offset the production of the car.

Not to mention electric trucks, which still outconsume 4 cylinder gas cars.

Since California has it all figured out.. running out of electricity so that you can't charge your ev... Yet you can start up your generator. Entirely defeats the purpose.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's the whole problem. It takes 5+ years of electric savings to offset the production of the car.
> 
> Not to mention electric trucks, which still outconsume 4 cylinder gas cars.
> 
> Since California has it all figured out.. running out of electricity so that you can't charge your ev... Yet you can start up your generator. Entirely defeats the purpose.


Yeah, but with an EV you get to put some kind eco-warrior theme on your profile pic! Do they still do that? I dumped social media when they started dictating truth and reality.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

And electric prices through the roof, based on nat gas.

I doubt tesla owners are saving anything anymore.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It might be 6 months or MORE before they get electricity back !

How the hell would cleanup crews get to work !!!???

See any " CHARGING STATIONS " in this picture ?
I see a few power poles with NO cable on them . . .









Nope.
How will electric cars react to wet roads ?








Shocking !

Maybe Solar Roof panels . . .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's the whole problem. It takes 5+ years of electric savings to offset the production of the car.
> 
> Not to mention electric trucks, which still outconsume 4 cylinder gas cars.
> 
> Since California has it all figured out.. running out of electricity so that you can't charge your ev... Yet you can start up your generator. Entirely defeats the purpose.


Actually I think that is the purpose. They want people to stay close to home


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Alot of Florida coastal areas have underground piped utilities for obvious wind reasons. Power rarely goes out.

But the practicality of ev is even less in extreme weather.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Mole said:


> But it’s ok the liberals will save us.


That won't happen. We'll all be dead because our party cares more about political correctness than practicality.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rampage said:


> Yeah, but with an EV you get to put some kind eco-warrior theme on your profile pic! Do they still do that? I dumped social media when they started dictating truth and reality.


Me also.
Tell me what to think.
No thanks.
Tell me what to say, we have war.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LoLo SF said:


> That won't happen. We'll all be dead because our party cares more about political correctness than practicality.


Only in cold climates.
Where people will freeze.

My Electric Bill has a FUEL SURCHARGE & A RECONSTRUCTION SURCHARGE.

OUR GRID GOT DESTROYED A YEAR AGO.
MONTHS WITHOUT ELECTRICITY.

NOW WE PAY & PAY & PAY . . .

THEY BRING IN CREWS FROM AROUND THE COUNTRY & WE ORK NIGHT & DAY. THE CREWS SLEEP IN HIGH SCHOOL GYMS ON COTS AND WORK 16 HOUR DAYS !
THESE GUYS WORK HARD.
ELECTRICAL SUPPLIERS TEAM UP TO RESTORE AFTER DISASTERS.

BUT YOU PAY & PAY & PAY ON YOUR BILLS.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

See those spots of light?









I bet you guys think that's lightening.
Ha.
It's electric cars ... cooking off ...

This is your car..









This is 14 cars mixed with water.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Man made storm with H.A.R.P like . now man has to clean it.


----------



## Uber JC (3 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> And electric prices through the roof, based on nat gas.
> 
> I doubt tesla owners are saving anything anymore.


Depends on your habits and where you live. I have a Tesla and I charge 95% of the time at home. So a full charge is about $7. Even if I have to supercharge it costs $16 to go from 5% up to 80% which will take me about 220 miles or so.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uber JC said:


> Depends on your habits and where you live. I have a Tesla and I charge 95% of the time at home. So a full charge is about $7. Even if I have to supercharge it costs $16 to go from 5% up to 80% which will take me about 220 miles or so.


$16 gets me 5 gallons at 3.20.

5 gallons in a hybrid gets 225-250 miles.

In a car I paid $1500 for.

So tell me exactly how much would an electric car save me again?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> And electric prices through the roof, based on nat gas.
> 
> I doubt tesla owners are saving anything anymore.


The electric companies here just raised electric rates 25% due to current natural gas costs.

You know these rates will never go down when or if the natural gas prices drop out.

In the end the electric company wins…


----------



## Uber JC (3 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> $16 gets me 5 gallons at 3.20.
> 
> 5 gallons in a hybrid gets 225-250 miles.
> 
> ...


I have an SUV that can fit 5 people comfortably and haul a significant amount of Cargo, not to mention goes from Zero to 60 in 3 seconds and 100 MPH in 6 seconds. My Tesla is also considered a luxury vehicle and has all the bells and whistles of being one. Any ICE vehicle that you match up to that isn't going to get 220 miles on $16 @ $3.20 a gallon. Not to mention, Hybrid's still have many of the downsides to ICE vehicles. Yes, you have a hybrid electric engine in the car, but you also have an ICE, so there's all the maintenance that goes along with that. My only maintenance is a $75 wheel balance and rotation every 10,000 miles and a new battery to worry about between 300,000 and 500,000 miles. I trade cars every few years, so I'll never have to worry about that battery replacement.

I'm not saying an EV is better than an ICE, I'm only saying it depends on your situation and habits. In mine, it works for me and I've never owned a $1500 car. I can tell you that comparing to my last ICE vehicle, my Tesla saves me about $400 a month in gas and another $50 to $75 in maintenance costs. That covers half of my payment almost. It's not for everyone for sure. It takes planning and discipline to own an EV. You have to plan ahead for almost everything. No just jumping in the car on a whim and driving to Alaska.


----------



## Uber JC (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The electric companies here just raised electric rates 25% due to current natural gas costs.
> 
> You know these rates will never go down when or if the natural gas prices drop out.
> 
> In the end the electric company wins…


Electric here is super cheap, and I'm having solar added this winter to my house that will offset the cost of charging my car. It'll pay for itself in 7 years and I won't have to worry about power outages and such (which can be a problem here, I live in a pretty rural area)


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What I dont like about the Tesla. It's a nice car.
Total cost. 
Every thing that breaks must be fixed at tesla.
In the event like what happened in Florida, you are out of business.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uber JC said:


> I have an SUV that can fit 5 people comfortably and haul a significant amount of Cargo, not to mention goes from Zero to 60 in 3 seconds and 100 MPH in 6 seconds. My Tesla is also considered a luxury vehicle and has all the bells and whistles of being one. Any ICE vehicle that you match up to that isn't going to get 220 miles on $16 @ $3.20 a gallon. Not to mention, Hybrid's still have many of the downsides to ICE vehicles. Yes, you have a hybrid electric engine in the car, but you also have an ICE, so there's all the maintenance that goes along with that. My only maintenance is a $75 wheel balance and rotation every 10,000 miles and a new battery to worry about between 300,000 and 500,000 miles. I trade cars every few years, so I'll never have to worry about that battery replacement.
> 
> I'm not saying an EV is better than an ICE, I'm only saying it depends on your situation and habits. In mine, it works for me and I've never owned a $1500 car. I can tell you that comparing to my last ICE vehicle, my Tesla saves me about $400 a month in gas and another $50 to $75 in maintenance costs. That covers half of my payment almost. It's not for everyone for sure. It takes planning and discipline to own an EV. You have to plan ahead for almost everything. No just jumping in the car on a whim and driving to Alaska.


They make larger hybrids that cost more money.

They also make higher performance hybrids.

The fallacy of Tesla is that its maintenance free but the truth is that it has almost the same maintenance as a regular car.

You still have fluid changes just not engine oil.

A door handle on a Tesla cost $1,000 and they fail all the time.

Power seat cost $5,000.

These are just little things. You're looking at about $30,000 in maintenance and repairs for 300K miles.

Not to mention extremely limited range and having to find charging stations which is a huge downside and total pain in the ass.


----------



## Uber JC (3 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> What I dont like about the Tesla. It's a nice car.
> Total cost.
> Every thing that breaks must be fixed at tesla.
> In the event like what happened in Florida, you are out of business.


You are right, it is a nice car and there is a significant "total cost" involved. For me, it made sense. I'm a numbers cruncher for sure, so I looked at every side of it and analyzed it for almost a year before I bit on it. My last 3 cars were a RAM 1500 4WD limited edition $60K, a Lincoln MKX $55K and a Cadillac XT6 $65K. So spending $70K on a Telsa wasn't crazy for me, I'm in that neighborhood anyway. What sold me is the independence of electric and the control it gives me. Also the low operation cost, the technology in the vehicle and knowing I'm buying the most American made vehicle in the US made it even better. The fact that it's considered "green" never even made the top 10 on my "Pro/Con" list.It's definitely not for everyone, and also it's not my only vehicle. If I lived in FL, I would probably still have the Tesla, but I would always make sure I had an ICE for these situations. As a EV owner, you have to take worst case scenario's into account. 

I'm actually against the whole push to make everyone drive EV's. I don't think the public at large is ready for EV's. It takes a lot more planning and discipline to own one. Of all the people I know, only about 25% of them could manage owning an EV. If you can't keep your phone charged, you have no business owning an EV. That's a pretty reasonable rule to determine if you should own one or not.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Uber JC said:


> You are right, it is a nice car and there is a significant "total cost" involved. For me, it made sense. I'm a numbers cruncher for sure, so I looked at every side of it and analyzed it for almost a year before I bit on it. My last 3 cars were a RAM 1500 4WD limited edition $60K, a Lincoln MKX $55K and a Cadillac XT6 $65K. So spending $70K on a Telsa wasn't crazy for me, I'm in that neighborhood anyway. What sold me is the independence of electric and the control it gives me. Also the low operation cost, the technology in the vehicle and knowing I'm buying the most American made vehicle in the US made it even better. The fact that it's considered "green" never even made the top 10 on my "Pro/Con" list.It's definitely not for everyone, and also it's not my only vehicle. If I lived in FL, I would probably still have the Tesla, but I would always make sure I had an ICE for these situations. As a EV owner, you have to take worst case scenario's into account.
> 
> I'm actually against the whole push to make everyone drive EV's. I don't think the public at large is ready for EV's. It takes a lot more planning and discipline to own one. Of all the people I know, only about 25% of them could manage owning an EV. If you can't keep your phone charged, you have no business owning an EV. That's a pretty reasonable rule to determine if you should own one or not.


One of the most reasonable posts I’ve read on this forum.


----------



## Uber JC (3 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They make larger hybrids that cost more money.
> 
> They also make higher performance hybrids.
> 
> ...


They do make higher performance and larger hybrids. I didn't buy the Tesla because it's green or because I'm trying to save the planet. There are other EV's that actually are probably as good or better than a Tesla. I bought it because I believe in the company and I also looked at their national charging network and other technology that Tesla offers that others don't. 

You don't have to worry about where to charge your Tesla, because when you plan a trip, Telsa will tell you where to charge on-route, and how long to charge for between charges. It uses the cost per KWH or Minute at each location and the amount of time it will take at each location to determine the most efficient use of time and money. There's also a web version so you can plan without being in the car.

Tesla's only have 2 fluids...Washer Fluid and Gear Fluid. The washer fluid probably will never need to be changed, just replaced as used and the gear fluid is recommended between 120K and 150K miles and costs $150 at the Tesla dealer. The Cabin air filter every 3 years ($50) If your AC needs coolant (gas, not fluid) and it's in the warranty window, it's free. If outside then about $150 for AC service unless there's a serious issue. Tesla service is pretty reasonable, about the same as a normal dealership would be. I would say that $30K over 300,000 miles would be way less. Tires would be your biggest expense.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> No, it's OK. They're waterproof.
> 
> Just not saltwaterproof.
> 
> They needed to develop new weapons tech anyways.


That's right, they're waterproof until the cells are ruptured like when 150+ MPH winds are pelting the batteries with flying 50 lb debris during a hurricane. Next time don't act like a clown.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

They simply need to go to much more efficient & safer battery before any more push for EV. They already have them but still not used today.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

So, you idiots know gas pumps don't work without electricity, right?

Carry on your insane rant about electric cars now, I guess.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

More nightmare scenarios brought to you by the Democrat party.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

JonC said:


> So, you idiots know gas pumps don't work without electricity, right?
> 
> Carry on your insane rant about electric cars now, I guess.


You do know you can still pump fluid's with out electricity.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

One word generator


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> You do know you can still pump fluid's with out electricity.





























But, it won't matter because it will be about five years and THIS WILL BE OUR MAIN SOURCE OF TRANSPORTATION.










*UBER BLACK:*


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Better warn the affiliates this thread may be running long. Nice one Hunt. ;>


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

JonC said:


> So, you idiots know gas pumps don't work without electricity, right?
> 
> Carry on your insane rant about electric cars now, I guess.


The pumps of my youth did not use electricity.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> The pumps of my youth did not use electricity.


Was that before electricity was discovered?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Was that before electricity was discovered?


Yes. And we still have them. Noob.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> One word generator


+1


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

So, it seems the theory is EV owners will universally ignore the evacuation orders until the last minute, then try to leave having neglected to charge their cars. The ICE vehicle owners will be able to refuel anywhere, using hand cranked barrel pumps that can reach the fuel into an in-ground tank. Then, the EV’s that somehow had a charge, won’t have the range to evacuate what they seem to think would have to be hundreds of miles; that is, those EVs that don’t explode when driven through puddles.
.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> It might be 6 months or MORE before they get electricity back !
> Lol it’s been a week and only 300k people are without power from 6 million. Do you think we live in Puerto Rico? All power will be in within another week and charging stations are up already. There are a shit ton of electric vehicles in south Florida and it was easier to charge than find gas
> How the hell would cleanup crews get to work !!!???
> 
> ...


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

LOL 4 days to charge a hummer


----------



## Yamaraja das (6 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> Me also.
> Tell me what to think.
> No thanks.
> Tell me what to say, we have war.


Electric cars are not so eco-friendly as you might think .do your research, to manufacture of these batteries it does harm to the Eco environment and also it is very expensive to service the battery. If you really want to help the Eco environment become a vegetarian, the biggest cause of global warming is the processing of meat., and the spiritual side. I get bad karma by killing animals to satisfy your pallet..


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Your whole point is moot. EV owners would evacuate long before the storm hits.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm thinking if we listened to some of you, we would still be riding horses. None of that crazy new fangled gas engine cars for me. In 10 years things are going to be very different, batteries will have more capacity and charge quicker and hopefully the battery itself will cost less. 

Btw: here's a couple of folks that didn't get electrocuted: https://cleantechnica.com/2022/10/02/tesla-model-x-in-boat-mode-escapes-hurricane-ian-floodwaters/


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Yamaraja das said:


> Electric cars are not so eco-friendly as you might think .do your research, to manufacture of these batteries it does harm to the Eco environment and also it is very expensive to service the battery. If you really want to help the Eco environment become a vegetarian, the biggest cause of global warming is the processing of meat., and the spiritual side. I get bad karma by killing animals to satisfy your pallet..


Did you just hear that or do you feel the need to share it on every thread that mentions EV’s?


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

May H. said:


> Your whole point is moot. EV owners would evacuate long before the storm hits.


Doubt it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yamaraja das said:


> Electric cars are not so eco-friendly as you might think .do your research, to manufacture of these batteries it does harm to the Eco environment and also it is very expensive to service the battery. If you really want to help the Eco environment become a vegetarian, the biggest cause of global warming is the processing of meat., and the spiritual side. I get bad karma by killing animals to satisfy your pallet..


Eating Animals eliminates their " Carbon Footprint " !


----------



## Cashew76 (Sep 10, 2017)

*@UberBastid OK BOOMER

They would start out with a full charge due to leaving their house and travel 250 miles away. At their destination they could plug in anywhere and wait out the storm trickle charging on 110 getting 3 miles per hour. How long will they stay away from their home 3 days? On any outlet they would add 217 miles not needing a fast charger.

BTW whats with the all caps. *


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Is that right? Then every gas car is also full and ready to go…even further. I like EV’s but enough of the cultish BS.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Cashew76 said:


> *@UberBastid OK BOOMER
> 
> They would start out with a full charge due to leaving their house and travel 250 miles away. At their destination they could plug in anywhere and wait out the storm trickle charging on 110 getting 3 miles per hour. How long will they stay away from their home 3 days? On any outlet they would add 217 miles not needing a fast charger.
> 
> BTW whats with the all caps. *


you are not going 250 miles in that weather conditions and traffic and you can't drive the car til dead you will have no power for heat and no power for cell phone, it's not a gas car, you can't run the car down to 5 or 20 miles of power and sit for hours and run the car for heat, cell and radio power,

like any battery when power gets very low power will drop like a rock,

and that is why the tesla model 3 don't work well for rideshare, the base model is 270 miles (only about 220 to 230 miles is usable) when down to 20 to 30 around 10% power left you are done, at that point you need to power up the car or pull over and park and power down the car, is no running the radio and heat car will start running from the 12v battery after is done car is a rock with wheels, is no rolling windows up and down, car is locked computer is dead, now you need a 12v jump to bring the computer online and a tow truck.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rampage said:


> Is that right? Then every gas car is also full and ready to go…even further. I like EV’s but enough of the cultish BS.


Like they did not have quarter mile long lines for gas during & after evacuation where I live last year !

I had to drive to Lafayette for gas & groceries .
Also to do banking .
90 miles 1 way !

People needed gasoline DAILY to RUN GENERATORS !

MY NATURAL GAS GENERATOR RAN FOR 40 DAYS BEFORE WE GOT POWER BACK !

THE REAL WORLD NEEDS FUEL !

You can not fill an electric car in 3 minutes.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> Like they did not have quarter mile long lines for gas during & after evacuation where I live last year !
> 
> I had to drive to Lafayette for gas & groceries .
> Also to do banking .
> ...


The most important part is that the electricity for “green” cars comes from coal. Yet they call them zero emissions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rampage said:


> The most important part is that the electricity for “green” cars comes from coal. Yet they call them zero emissions.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Rampage said:


> The most important part is that the electricity for “green” cars comes from coal. Yet they call them zero emissions.


 People just don't get it. They take what the idiot extremist liberal say and think they are right when they are so very wrong.

People listin up we had electric cars and buses over 100 years ago which used salt battery. which was 100 times safer and more efficient


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I live in Cape Coral Fl, and I evacuated. 












Florida didnt evacuate 
SW Florida did

Fort Lauderdale is 140 mils from Cape Coral
Orlando is 170 miles

I went to Orlando, A 200 mile range would have been enough


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Rampage said:


> The most important part is that the electricity for “green” cars comes from coal. Yet they call them zero emissions.


Not sure i understand. The electricity I use to charge the car comes from coal but not the lights or ac? According to Google, 21.8% of the electricity in the US is generated by burning coal. Ignoring the exaggeration, you are missing the bigger point. ICE engines are MUCH less efficient than generating the electricity, transmitting it, charging, then using it in an EV. All the heat generated in an ICE engine is waste, idling is waste, ...


mrwhts said:


> People just don't get it. They take what the idiot extremist liberal say and think they are right when they are so very wrong.
> 
> People listin up we had electric cars and buses over 100 years ago which used salt battery. which was 100 times safer and more efficient


I don't know what salt batteries they were using 100 years ago, I thought most were lead acid which are safer and cheaper but don't have the same energy density as Li ion batteries. The newer molten salt batteries are still in a research phase but hold a lot of promise even though they operate at 250 C.Thetech is dramatically improving every year.

Not sure what liberal extremism has to do with this though. This is called progress. When new things happen it's a painful transition with some fits and starts. Doesn't mean it's wrong, it just means it will take a little while to work. Try having a slightly open mind about these things and you might be surprised. I personally wouldn't drive an ev now for rideshare because it doesn't fit with the way I drive but I've owned and enjoyed them for personal use.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not sure i understand. The electricity I use to charge the car comes from coal but not the lights or ac? According to Google, 21.8% of the electricity in the US is generated by burning coal. Ignoring the exaggeration, you are missing the bigger point. ICE engines are MUCH less efficient than generating the electricity, transmitting it, charging, then using it in an EV. All the heat generated in an ICE engine is waste, idling is waste, ...
> 
> I don't know what salt batteries they were using 100 years ago, I thought most were lead acid which are safer and cheaper but don't have the same energy density as Li ion batteries. The newer molten salt batteries are still in a research phase but hold a lot of promise even though they operate at 250 C.Thetech is dramatically improving every year.
> 
> Not sure what liberal extremism has to do with this though. This is called progress. When new things happen it's a painful transition with some fits and starts. Doesn't mean it's wrong, it just means it will take a little while to work. Try having a slightly open mind about these things and you might be surprised. I personally wouldn't drive an ev now for rideshare because it doesn't fit with the way I drive but I've owned and enjoyed them for personal use.


Yeah, gas cars have alternators too. I’ll have to research it but 21% from coal nationwide sounds low. Also, I am an EV enthusiast. I’m just not an EV cultist. The bullying push for EV is stupid and pushing people away from it.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not sure i understand. The electricity I use to charge the car comes from coal but not the lights or ac? According to Google, 21.8% of the electricity in the US is generated by burning coal. Ignoring the exaggeration, you are missing the bigger point. ICE engines are MUCH less efficient than generating the electricity, transmitting it, charging, then using it in an EV. All the heat generated in an ICE engine is waste, idling is waste, ...
> 
> I don't know what salt batteries they were using 100 years ago, I thought most were lead acid which are safer and cheaper but don't have the same energy density as Li ion batteries. The newer molten salt batteries are still in a research phase but hold a lot of promise even though they operate at 250 C.Thetech is dramatically improving every year.
> 
> Not sure what liberal extremism has to do with this though. This is called progress. When new things happen it's a painful transition with some fits and starts. Doesn't mean it's wrong, it just means it will take a little while to work. Try having a slightly open mind about these things and you might be surprised. I personally wouldn't drive an ev now for rideshare because it doesn't fit with the way I drive but I've owned and enjoyed them for personal use.



Most electric grids are run by coal. So most homes and business are coal to electric. History of most of the tech from over 100 years ago hidden from us.








Your bus is running approximately 100 years late


Clean and quiet, London once boasted a fleet of 20 electric buses. They were more efficient and reliable than their petrol equivalents, and operated on battery power. Mounted under the bus, the bat…




earthbound.report


----------

